# garage cabinets



## Okenadie (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm looking for some really simple design for some wall cabinets for in my garage. Can anyone here point me in the right direction.
Thanks


----------



## Tdog (Dec 30, 2012)

There is a set that is easy to buld on instructables.com. just type in easy to build garage cabinets in google search and you will get numerous sources.

Tdog


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Okenadie said:


> I'm looking for some really simple design for some wall cabinets for in my garage. Can anyone here point me in the right direction.
> Thanks


Go into your kitchen and look at the cabinets there. Use same design.

The cabinets in my garage are a combination of those I built and those removed when the kitchen was remodeled. The ones I built were designed by me to meet certain criteria. 

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You might call around to cabinet shops. A lot of times custom cabinet shops have cabinets that have been made obsolete because the builder altered the house and the cabinets won't fit. I worked for a shop that would sell cabinets like that for the cost of the materials.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

If you’re just wanting to make them yourself, years ago I went to a place where they sold cheap particle board cabinets and took measurements to make my own out of better materials 

My neighbor who made daily visits to all the big box stores looking for bargains found out one was changing their line of kitchen cabinets, so he made a point of being their while the contractors were replacing them. They let him take them out for just cents on a dollar. He got so many that he even gave me a couple. 

Only you might have to wait a long time for a deal like that, but I have seen kitchen cabinets being thrown away at remodel sites and although contractors don’t take the time to remove them without damage, you might be able to repair them yourself.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYdCv5R786c


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

You can check out the Kreg video on YouTube for garage cabinets. Gary strickler shows you how. I have really liked all the videos Gary has been featured in using the Kreg products.


----------



## Jeffry999 (Nov 28, 2014)

What are you planning to store in these garages? The cabinets should be made according to what you are planning to store in that. When I renovated the garage at my home in Toronto I had called professionals and they were very particular about how I want my garage cabinetry to be like. They made the cabinets exactly how I wanted it to be like. So I think you should approach a custom cabinet making service.


----------



## 17sheppard (Jan 24, 2013)

You might also try sorting through some of these, http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-plans/shop-organization/ 

You might find some useful ideas there, and they offer lots of free plans for download.


----------



## Okenadie (Nov 14, 2014)

If I could afford custom cabinets. I won't be on here asking for cheap, and simple. I've been off work for over 2 years on disability. All I asked for, was a very simple and cheap design for some cabinets in my garage. Most of what I have gotten is expensive or custom. Come on guys.I know someone out there can help me with a design that uses some furring strips and plywood. I don't have $50,000.00 in tools or in my pocket. You mean to tell me with all the people on here. No one has ever built some garage cabinets out of some furring strips and plywood.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I have. Buy some 1x2 strips of wood and some plywood. Screw the 1x2 strips to the wall making sure to hit the studs. Put the strips where you want the top, bottom and shelves. It's best to keep the shelves no longer than 3 feet long to keep from sagging. Best thing would be to put in a partition at every 2 feet to help support the shelves. Use the same 1x2's for a face frame nailed to the ends, partitions and shelves then cut some doors out of plywood and cover the openings or leave them open so you can see where you put things.

If I had a length and height of the cabinets you need I can do a drawing for you and cutlist.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Look up Paul sellers on YouTube. He has a couple videos about cabinets. he uses only hand tools, but you can use any method you see fit. From what I remember he used 2x4 for the frame.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Okenadie said:


> If I could afford custom cabinets. I won't be on here asking for cheap, and simple. I've been off work for over 2 years on disability. All I asked for, was a very simple and cheap design for some cabinets in my garage. Most of what I have gotten is expensive or custom. Come on guys.I know someone out there can help me with a design that uses some furring strips and plywood. I don't have $50,000.00 in tools or in my pocket. You mean to tell me with all the people on here. No one has ever built some garage cabinets out of some furring strips and plywood.


Wall hung upper cabinets or full length? Can you post a sample pic?

The diagonal corner oven cabinet I built was made using a track saw. You could do the same with a circular saw and a guide.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Will this work for ya?
Just the basics using 4x8x3/4 inch plywood.

The drawing uses dimensions to make it easy to cut from a sheet of plywood.
The sides are 23 1/4 x 92. Gotta leave a little room to stand it up...or not. Your choice.
Supports are 2x4's.
Shelving is 3.4 plywood also.
I stopped drawing to see if this is what you are asking for.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Okenadie said:


> If I could afford custom cabinets. I won't be on here asking for cheap, and simple. I've been off work for over 2 years on disability. All I asked for, was a very simple and cheap design for some cabinets in my garage. Most of what I have gotten is expensive or custom. Come on guys.I know someone out there can help me with a design that uses some furring strips and plywood. I don't have $50,000.00 in tools or in my pocket. You mean to tell me with all the people on here. No one has ever built some garage cabinets out of some furring strips and plywood.


This is about as simple as it gets.

Glue and screw.
Good luck with your cabinets.
Mike


----------



## blackestate (Feb 28, 2011)

The OP never reposted. But I thank you for these. Love the desogn of the large cabinet for the corner. I think I will build that for my area.
Thanks


----------

